# Happy Birthday Archer



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Big 4 today. Cannot believe 4 years have flown by so quickly. Stupid time.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Archer!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 4th Birthday Archer. Time does go so fast. Enjoy the day to both you and your handsome boy


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Archer!


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm amazed how quickly the time has flown in. Sounds really stupid, but if I could just freeze him as he is RIGHT NOW I would do it in a heart beat, he's perfect (to me). I know, right? Silly.:crazy:


----------



## mattsluna (Mar 24, 2015)

Happy B-Day !!

The big 4


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Hope your 4th birthday included lots of spoiling Archer!! Happy Birthday beautiful boy!!


----------

